# F1 in pubs



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Don't want to pander to Murdoch's empire-building/Bernie's greed complex? Still want to watch the F1? F1 in pubs is the answer. Details at the link below.

http://www.f1inpubs.co.uk/p/malaysian-grand-prix.html

Hope to see some of you guys at the London venues


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Sadly I gave in... £22 extra a month. Complete rip off.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

badyaker said:


> Don't want to pander to Murdoch's empire-building/Bernie's greed complex? Still want to watch the F1? F1 in pubs is the answer. Details at the link below.
> 
> http://www.f1inpubs.co.uk/p/malaysian-grand-prix.html
> 
> Hope to see some of you guys at the London venues


Heh... The amount of money the pub is paying Sky would make you wince. So don't worry, they're getting your money one way or another :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sod the F1!!!!! won't be watching anymore in live........however i might just d,load them and watch on the media player :roll:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Spandex said:


> badyaker said:
> 
> 
> > Don't want to pander to Murdoch's empire-building/Bernie's greed complex? Still want to watch the F1? F1 in pubs is the answer. Details at the link below.
> ...


It's a fair point but I'd rather spend the money on a few decent beers and a meal in good company while supporting a decent local, than just hand it over!


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Luckily I have sky HD anyway so its free for me.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CWJ said:


> Sadly I gave in... £22 extra a month. Complete rip off.


You only have to pay £10pm for HD


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wallsendmag said:


> CWJ said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly I gave in... £22 extra a month. Complete rip off.
> ...


Just what I was going to say.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Sky for me is a bargin. I have the complete package apart from muti room £64 per month all the footie,films F1 all for £2 a day, good value for money. You go to the pub to watch a match thats at least £15 up you. When the Aussie GP is on I can watch it in bed. :wink:


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

After 24yrs of watching that's it for me. Mebbe the BBC live ones but that's it.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

glslang said:


> After 24yrs of watching that's it for me. Mebbe the BBC live ones but that's it.


I'm with you. No way am I giving money to Sky et al.

I'll find a way of watching it on the net somehow!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm not the least bit interested in football, and having had sky for a few years in the place I used to rent I know the films tend to be rubbish and after the first couple of weeks of a new cycle, you've watched the ones that are worth the time... the rest of it can largely be had on freeview and it dross anyway. Not worth the monthly subscription. I might pay a fiver a month to have just the F1 channel through a cable but of course they want you to buy a massive package. Pub is the way forward.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> CWJ said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly I gave in... £22 extra a month. Complete rip off.
> ...


Not if you are on Virginmedia....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CWJ said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > CWJ said:
> ...


Serves you right then :lol: :lol:


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Serves you right then :lol: :lol:


No choice really - I live in a conservation area where satellite dishes are forbidden :?


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

CWJ said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Serves you right then :lol: :lol:
> ...


Well that serves you right again


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You can't blame Sky for that though .


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

CWJ said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Serves you right then :lol: :lol:
> ...


There are some ways round this (depending on what sort of property you're in, etc.)


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll be watching through live stream online, or downloading it afterwards. that's for sky.. BBC ones I'll watch on bbc hd ofcourse.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Get Sky you tight sods.

An ex colleague of mine is a F1 nut but as tight as two coats of paint so no way will he pay for Sky. More fool him - life's too short.

I agree 99% of the Sky stuff is absolute dross but the sports coverage is normally excellent. What's it cost for the HD sports pack - £1.80 a day or something like that? Excellent value as far as I'm concerned.

Having said that I'll probably still watch the BBC coverage when it's available - gotta check out Eddie Jordan's ludicrous shirts :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Sorry but a basic Sky package with Sports and HD would cost £62.50, or £47 more per month than my current broadband deal. So that's over £500 per year just to watch the F1 and a bit of cricket and Nascar if I actually have the time.

The cost in appeasing the mrs after having a dish fitted to the house would run into the hundreds and may never be settled :lol:

Just not a sensible option, even after lining Bernie's pockets.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

You don't need Sky Sports to get the F1 channel ...it is free to either existing HD subscribers and/or Sports +HD subscribers


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

badyaker said:


> Sorry but a basic Sky package with Sports and HD would cost £62.50, or £47 more per month than my current broadband deal. So that's over £500 per year just to watch the F1 and a bit of cricket and Nascar if I actually have the time.
> 
> The cost in appeasing the mrs after having a dish fitted to the house would run into the hundreds and may never be settled :lol:
> 
> Just not a sensible option, even after lining Bernie's pockets.


Agree it's probably not worth it if you don't watch much other sport and the dish fitted to the house may be an issue! I watch the football and golf and other stuff as well.

As phope says you don't have to get the sports for F1 though, just HD. I think I pay £55 per month for HD + sports.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I would just never contemplate spending this kind of money just to watch TV - even though we could easily afford it. From what I've seen something like 40% of the air time is taken up by adverts and everything is just constantly repeated. Doesn't strike me as value for money especially when there's much of it available on Freeview. But mainly I just resent paying for what I previously got through my licence fee.

However I do despair at the amount of sports coverage that is disappearing from free-to-view networks. The cricket was a real blow and now we are losing our motor sports. Our national sporting heritage seems to be getting sold off to the highest bidders as nothing more than a profit-making commodity - and as these sports get less exposure I wonder what will happen to our prospects as a sporting nation?

I'm not a great watcher of TV because of the shift work but do like to watch the F1 as and when I can. Seems that's gone out of the window the same way as the cricket.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Look at it another way, I'd actually rather spend £50 quid a month or whatever on going to some BTCC races than pay for Sky.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

£30.25 per month for F1 is the min cost iirc. Pay it if your a true fan imo, its the only way you get to watch all live races and i for one think its easily worth it. I do think it should be on BBC and free blah blah but it isnt.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

As the one and only Murray Walker said in F1 Magazine 


Murray Walker said:


> If fans are not watching the sport because it has gone to Sky they can't have been that bothered in the first place


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Well that's not really true, is it? It's not like you can choose to just buy the F1 coverage. Same as if you just wanted to watch the football or maybe the cricket. Sky's policy has always been to basically hold these sports to ransom to force you to buy into their whole service.

If I really wanted to watch F1 that would mean not only going to the expense of paying for a package, but for any of it to make financial sense I'd also need to be ditching my current provider for Freeview TV, broadband and telephone service.

It's an incremental process. They've already picked up as many customers as they could with the football, the cricket got them a few more. F1 is next and so the process will continue until you'll not be able to watch anything worthwhile without committing yourself to Sky for every bit of telecommunications technology in the home - and for one media company to have that much power is a very frightening prospect.

For the good of democracy this process needs to be stopped.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

CWJ said:


> I live in a conservation area where satellite dishes are forbidden :?


This Sunday I'll be living in a conversation area where F1 is forbidden... :?

It's Mothers' Day... :roll:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah , but its a early start. You could watch it before evertone else gets up.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

All you need is a friend with a full package, use their Sky Go login and watch it through your PC


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Wallsendmag said:


> As the one and only Murray Walker said in F1 Magazine
> 
> 
> Murray Walker said:
> ...


This would be the same Murray Walker who also made such famous gaffes as (paraphrasing slightly) "that car is absolutely unique... except for the one behind it which is identical"

:lol:

He's a legend and a nice old man but I don't think I'll take his word for it


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Wallsendmag said:


> As the one and only Murray Walker said in F1 Magazine
> 
> 
> Murray Walker said:
> ...


Total utter nonsense. It's a lot of money. Can almost pay the council tax bill with it. Is not that simple.


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

OK. So after all my whining decided to try a Sky Go monthly ticket. Well, impressed so far. I reckon they'll improve but can't say is not looking good atm. Did anyone else watch it?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Went round to the pub to watch it , banged on the door a while but nowt happeend :?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

glslang said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > As the one and only Murray Walker said in F1 Magazine
> ...


How much is your council tax???  £30.25 is nowhere near mine and im in band A


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Have to say I was underwhelmed by the Sky coverage this morning.

Watching BBC now and it's much better. No great shock.

Still, early days.


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Danny1 said:


> How much is your council tax???  £30.25 is nowhere near mine and im in band A


To upgrade to a package with Sky would be more like £50 a month so almost. OK half the bill or whatever. Just saying that the comments are a bit naive. Is not about not being bothered is about being able to maintain a sensible budget (and still have money to fix the TT  )


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

its £30.25 for sky HD, that gets you F1.


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm on Virgin and don't have a TV anyhow.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Who's going to give me their Sky Go login then?


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

It's really good on the xbox 360...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

I have the full Sky package (movies,sports,broadband,phone,line rental,etc) and it costs me £85 a month.
I get a rock solid 16mb connection with no d/l limits,I can watch the sports + movies via Sky Go on my iPad plus the choice of 500+ movies via anytime.
You also get the Anytime option on the Sky box giving you the option of watch all new movies and various programs when you want.They have the best drama on Sky Atlantic and FX,their coverage of football and cricket has transformed the sports and their coverage of the Aussie F1 race was very good apart from the main commentator being a bit shouty (wish they brought DC from the Beeb and paired him with Martin Brundle again).
I pay all this because I want the choice,I do NOT want to watch soaps and films with an ad break every 10 mins or some non entities ice skating.The BBC let F1 go yet are paying Tom Jones,Will I Am,Jesse J and some numpty from the Script mega bucks for some new reality shite.
Sky TV probbly works outs £5 a day for me and that is a bargain,amazing documentaries,3D channel,lots of great movies on at various times of the day (not all after watershed),4 sports channels + Sky Sports News,etc.
When you consider 4 cans of tuna cost almost £5 these days you are getting a hell of a lot for your money.
Plus I presume your all driving around in TT's so not exactly short of a few bob are you


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Chubster said:


> I have the full Sky package (movies,sports,broadband,phone,line rental,etc) and it costs me £85 a month.
> I get a rock solid 16mb connection with no d/l limits,I can watch the sports + movies via Sky Go on my iPad plus the choice of 500+ movies via anytime.
> You also get the Anytime option on the Sky box giving you the option of watch all new movies and various programs when you want.They have the best drama on Sky Atlantic and FX,their coverage of football and cricket has transformed the sports and their coverage of the Aussie F1 race was very good apart from the main commentator being a bit shouty (wish they brought DC from the Beeb and paired him with Martin Brundle again).
> I pay all this because I want the choice,I do NOT want to watch soaps and films with an ad break every 10 mins or some non entities ice skating.The BBC let F1 go yet are paying Tom Jones,Will I Am,Jesse J and some numpty from the Script mega bucks for some new reality shite.
> ...


TLDR tbh.

I'm just gonna say, I'm with virgin with Broadband XXL package (50mb fibre optic being upgraded to 120mb), and L TV package (HD channels included), and there's no way i'm going to pay an extra 22.50 a month to get the F1 channel which isn't even in HD as virgin doesn't have it. To get the F1 channel with virgin u need to have the full sports package (1,2,3,4).. and if eventually F1 HD comes along, I would need to pay 7-7.50£ more to get sky sports in HD. sorry but no thanks, i'll stick to my streams and bbc hd.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Chubster said:


> ...coverage of the Aussie F1 race was very good apart from the main commentator being a bit shouty (wish they brought DC from the Beeb and paired him with Martin Brundle again).


Coverage on BBC was missing Martin Brundle too. His replacement, Ben Edwards sounds like the other muppet BBC F1 coverage originally started with. He shares the same over 'chatty' commentary style. When a car comes around the corner I can see it has, I don't need to be told. This isn't radio you dumb klutz. :evil:

Martin Brundle remains the best commentator despite his pronunciation of 'Vettel, hospital, kettle and other words with Ts in. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Why does he feel the need to emphasise the Ts and sound like a pupil who has moved up from the council estate primary school to the grammar school? It's not 'ket all' but it is bollocks.


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

avyi said:


> Chubster said:
> 
> 
> > I have the full Sky package (movies,sports,broadband,phone,line rental,etc) and it costs me £85 a month.
> ...


Well if you had read it you would know I have Sky not Virgin....jeez
Does Virgin have paragraphs as well or are they £22.50 too?


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> Chubster said:
> 
> 
> > ...coverage of the Aussie F1 race was very good apart from the main commentator being a bit shouty (wish they brought DC from the Beeb and paired him with Martin Brundle again).
> ...


Martin Brundle and David Coulthard were the perfect combo,Brundle really conjures up images and is spot on 99% of the time.
DC was great because he only left F1 recently so had vast knowledge of car set-ups,tracks and corners,etc.
Eddie Jordan is a total prick,I just hope his toupee blows off live on the air one day.....


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Chubster said:


> [Eddie Jordan is a total prick,I just hope his toupee blows off live on the air one day.....


Comedy dresser and provocateur. Always good to laugh at though. :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Got to say Sky coverage was First Class it sounded brill on the 5.1 surround, the big Kefs at the front commentary just out the centre, along with the Sub great sound. Got the ipad with the companion app so you have all the timings ride in the cockpit with the drivers. A job well done SKY as usual. Roll on Malaysia. :wink:


----------

